# Baby triggerfish



## sulcata101 (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok, so what's the story?


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jun 25, 2014)

Did he wash up on the beach? I love trigger fish...they are the only thing that would ever make me want to invest in a SW tank.


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2014)

My favorite fish too! I've had tons of them. Where were you in this pic? Is that a Queen baby? Looks to gold to be a flavomarginatus...


----------



## sulcata101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, so what's the story?


Well, a large wave had swept him onto the shore. Before i put him back, i had to take his picture. Lol


----------



## sulcata101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> My favorite fish too! I've had tons of them. Where were you in this pic? Is that a Queen baby? Looks to gold to be a flavomarginatus...


Im not sure if its a baby queen, but your probably right... I was in Fire Island New York


----------



## sulcata101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, so what's the story?


He washed up  but i put him right back in after i took his picture, he's safe now


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jun 25, 2014)

Very cool, Thanks for sharing! ...and now I'm dreaming of marine tanks.


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2014)

NEW YORK???? What? That's a bit far north for triggerfish, isn't it? Now I'm going to have to pull out all my old marine fish books tonight and see which species occur that far north.


----------



## sulcata101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> NEW YORK???? What? That's a bit far north for triggerfish, isn't it? Now I'm going to have to pull out all my old marine fish books tonight and see which species occur that far north.


Really? Im pretty sure its one... I cant wait to see what you co e up with


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2014)

It is 100% a trigger, I just don't recognize the species. That's why I was asking where in the world that pic was taken. I didn't know any triggers made it that for North even in the warmer summer waters. Live and learn.


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2014)

It appears there is one called the "Gray Triggerfish", Balistes capriscus, that occurs around NY and NJ. Fascinating! I had no idea. It looks very similar to the Queen triggers that occur much farther South in the Atlantic. It only shows and adult pic. I'm looking for a baby pic now.


----------



## sulcata101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> It is 100% a trigger, I just don't recognize the species. That's why I was asking where in the world that pic was taken. I didn't know any triggers made it that for North even in the warmer summer waters. Live and learn.


Tats really strange... Maybe a new species? I know thats a little far fetched, but maybe.


----------



## sulcata101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> It appears there is one called the "Gray Triggerfish", Balistes capriscus, that occurs around NY and NJ. Fascinating! I had no idea. It looks very similar to the Queen triggers that occur much farther South in the Atlantic. It only shows and adult pic. I'm looking for a baby pic now.


Oh! Thats cool.


----------

